

I am disappoint, Wolfram Alpha - chrisrhoden
http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+march+10+and+1pm+march+11+2012

======
marknutter
I cringe so hard when I see Reddit style memes like "I am disappoint" on HN.
Please, please don't let this become commonplace..

~~~
chrisrhoden
Point taken.

~~~
topbanana
TYL

------
eroded
This isn't wrong - /any/ time zone has a constant 24 hour delta before those
two points in time.

What is changing is your time zone from, say, GMT to BST.

~~~
danpker
It provides the right output if the right timezone is given:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+est+m...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+est+march+10+and+1pm+est+march+11)

~~~
chrisrhoden
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+est+m...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+est+march+10+and+1pm+edt+march+11)

------
Sword_Monkey
I'm disappointed that it won't intepret gmt and bst when entered into the
search bar, but it clearly knows what they are in the results.

Ergo you can't search;

"hours between 1pm GMT march 10 and 1pm BST march 11 2012"
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+GMT+m...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+GMT+march+10+and+1pm+BST+march+11+2012)

And get a desired response. In fact it really screws up. Going to keep trying,
also I thought that BST kicked in at the end of March. (Google informs me:
25th march)

------
argos
if you add a location, it gives you the right answer... example:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+march...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=hours+between+1pm+march+10+and+1pm+march+11+2012+in+new+york)

0.9583 days = 22 hours 59 minutes 57 seconds

the time change does not apply everywhere, in places near the equator there is
no daylight saving time change.

------
willfarrell
The result is accurate. Add a location (ie ontario, Canada) to the end of the
query. Not every place has Daylight savings time.

~~~
chrisrhoden
This still says 24 hours for me. Is this different from what you're seeing?

------
coenhyde
I am not sure what you are disappointed about. A more descriptive title would
be good.

~~~
arundelo
It says that there are 24 hours between 1pm EST March 10 and 1pm EDT March 11,
when there are really 23. It's probably using my IP address (and the original
poster's IP address) to pick these timezones, so you may see something
different, but it also gives the incorrect number of hours if you specify the
timezones:

[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Hours+between+1pm+EST+M...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=Hours+between+1pm+EST+March+10+and+1pm+EDT+March+11)

It also gives 0.9583 (23/24) as the amount of days, so one hand doesn't know
what the other is doing.

------
ilija139
I'm disappointed at you...

